# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Новый вирус,блокирующий экран!!!

## virus_maker

Всем доброго времени суток,уважаемые пользователи VirusInfo.Я думаю что за эти несколько дней уже есть люди,которые пострадали от нового порно баннера с надписью *"Регистрация на портале для ГЕЕВ прошла  успешно!!!"* и просьбой отправить уже не банальное СМС,а именно положить денюжку на лицевой счёт абонента мобильной сети.Так вот,хочу поведать вам,уважаемые пользователи сайта,о решении проблемы простым языком,понятным для обычного юзера с минимальным набором терминов :Smiley: 

Начнём с самого начала.Вы приходите домой,включаете ПК и после приветствия (затрагиваем сейчас ОС Windows Home Edition/XP) вместо вашего рабочего стола,вы видите баннер с просьбой положить денюжку на счёт мобильного телефона,при этом,если вы человек внимательный,то заметите что вся нижняя часть,а именно ПУСК,трей и свёрнутые окна,это не действующие объекты,а всего навсего картинка.Тоесть даже на часах в правом нижнем уголке вы увидите замороженное время.Делаем вывод-картинка,не более.Не стоит сразу бежать за дистрибутивом ОСи и менять свою хрюшу,форматируя HDD,всё гораздо проще.Разложим Ваши действия по порядку:

1.Записываем на болванку (желательно это сделать до появления данного вируса) ERD COMMANDER и загружаемся с него.Можете записать любой загрузочный диск с рабочим столом,НО,главное чтобы он мог открывать  реестр вашей оси,так что erd commander,наверное,оптимальный вариант.
2.Загружаемся с вашего диска (Выбираем загрузку с оптического диска)
3.Заходим в реестр с этого рабочего стола (ПУСK->АДМИНИСТРИРОВАНИЕ->РЕДАКТОР РЕЕСТРА)
3.В реестре нужно сделать:
 3.1 В разделе *[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre  ntVersion\Policies\System]*  ищем параметр *REG_DWORD DisableTaskMgr* и меняем его значение на *0*.Дело в том что некоторые вирусы банально блочать диспетчер,дабы их *.ЕХЕ  процесс не был убит юзером.
 3.2 Переходим к удалению самой заразы.Следуем по ветви *[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]* и там находим параметр *SHELL*.В значение этого параметра должно быть прописано Explorer.exe ,НО,этот вирус меняет его обычно на путь к файлу в документах.Так что стираем из этого файла путь и просто вписываем Explorer.exe *(ВНИМАНИЕ!!!!ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО ЗАПОМНИТЬ ПУТЬ К ФАЙЛУ ВИРУСНИ ЛИБО СРАЗУ УДАЛИТЬ ИНФИЦИРОВАННЫЙ ФАЙЛ,ДАБЫ ПОТОМ НЕ ЗАПУСКАТЬ ВПРЕДЬ!!!!!!!!!!!)* Желательно отправить вредоносный файл разработчику вашего антивируса для того, чтобы не заразиться им снова и других уберечь. (модератор)
4.Сохраняемся и смело ребутаем систему,потом заходим на свой рабочий стол  :Smiley: 
5.Настоятельно рекомендую после всего это произвести полную проверку системы хорошим антивирусом!!!


*Небольшое примечание:*
Как мы поняли,вирус занимается тем,что блочит диспетчер,дабы вы не перезапустили эксплорер и вписывает в реест поддельный путь к нему.
Замечу что автор хоть и умно сделать,но кривыми руками.Так как вирус в данном случае похож на файл вида video_87354.avi.exe,тоесть это не видео файл,а исполнительный файл,весом не более 200 кб.Даже если заметить,то можно увидить,как при запуске этого файла,ваша ось спросит разрешение на выполнение,а,как мы все знаем,для видео файла у ОС нету такой реакции при запуске.Делаем выводы :Smiley: 

Если возникнут проблемы,пишите в личку 
P.S.:порой некоторые секреты тоже надо раскрывать....
P.P.S:Мы нашли решение проблемы за 30 минут......человек создавший это дело,потратил куда больше времени....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## йопть

Как это не смешно, но для удаления достаточно написать "найди себе бабу" или "я не пидор" без кавычек. Потом антивирус сам удалит пойманную фигню.

----------


## NRA

Всё довольно стандартно и очевидно, а вот замена тематики эротики на порно, а затем на нетрадиционную нишу довольно прикольная: и спеца как-то стрёмно вызывать -- докажи потом что ты не такой  :Wink:  Психологический прессинг.

Когда-то у знакомого была "кака" но по женской линии (лесбиянки), так он почти год её не удалял и была она вместо обоев рабочего стола - каждый час-два новые HQ тематические обои. Даже его жена коментировала фотки положительно) 
Вот где индивидуальный социальный подход...

----------

